# Fluval Ebi Light



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

Hey guys,

I know AI sells the light that comes with the fluval ebi separately:

http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=LS&PNAME=HAGEN&PSIZE=13W&PTYPE=LIGHTS

Is there anywhere else to get this light? Is there a better light to get to replace the stock one that clamps on as well?

Let me know if you guys know and thanx!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I would look at alternatives, these lights are pieces of s*** 
A friend of mine used one, it didn't even last 2 months! I came across quite a few other stories when I was thinking of running a Flora (same light).



Pixelated_Pirate said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I know AI sells the light that comes with the fluval ebi separately:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pixelated_Pirate (May 9, 2008)

Do you have any suggestions for alternatives? And where one might be able to aquire one?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't know of alternatives so didn't post back. 
But FYI, I found out today that the first batch of Floras and Ebi lights released had an issue (it was actually the bulbs, not the fixture) and were recalled. They will replace them for anyone who has a "bad" one. And the newer ones should be just fine...


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Aquapets in Scarbrough just got in a shipment of these lights. I was there today and they had a full box of them.


----------



## cityhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone knows where I can get these at a reasonable cost? Dont think they are worth the $43 that they go for these days.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If the replacement for the dud my friend had comes in, there may be a new in box one up for sale here this week 



cityhunter said:


> Anyone knows where I can get these at a reasonable cost? Dont think they are worth the $43 that they go for these days.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

They look identicle to the compact florescents used in shop trouble lights.


----------

